# Seagull Report?



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*[ Seagull Report ? ]*

any cobia / shark / trout / did anything bite ?


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

I guess most people don't use the search feature on this board. I think if people actually used it once in awhile it would cut down on stupid post like this. Did you not see the report cdog just posted???


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

not a very nice way to say it brandon! I've never used the search feature, didn't know it exhisted. This post might just propt someone to respond.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

STUPID i dont think so cause i didnt know anything bout no search comp wiz dude  [ thank you for info ]


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

While Brandon's reply might be a little 'over the top', (it takes some people longer than others to engender an atmosphere of mutual respect toward one another, for various reasons) maybe a question mark in your topic would've given us all a clue as to what you wanted to find out.

Tight lines,

Doad


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Please excuse Brandon. Someone must have given him sugar this morning.


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2003)

*lurking in the background*

I read a post " while using the search feature " the other day about why so many people lurk in the background & not contribute to the site. Well I would think its replies like that one that will drive many members farther into the background. Come on guys why be hostile towards each other?


----------



## FHB (Jun 11, 2003)

here we go again 

FHB


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*hey cdog*

tired of fishn out th boat  with all th bays coves back creeks should i continue  but lets not forget where we came from lotta pier fishn back in th days but here latley kinda hard to walk past th beast & not take it to lol


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I hear ya inawe !! the R


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

shot ya pm


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

I just got back from Seagull Pier and things there are going pretty slow. I spent most of the weekend there and don't have a keeper to show for it. I saw two or three nice blues caught but the only good runs turned out to be skates. I can honestly say I caught at least thirty skates this weekend. I figure it's conditioning for when to big boys show up. I can drag in a skate with the best of them... I did pull in a few live croaker (bait) that were chomped in half.... The only shark were little 12 inch baby black tips. It can only get better but I'll be back next weekend.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

well thanks for the report BUTCH sounds like ya had plent of TIGHTLINES just wont exactly what you were lookn for but somtn beats nuttn


----------



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

*seagull report*

I do not think inawe asked a stupid question. All the guy wanted to know if there was anything happening at the pier.

How do you know that he didn't do a search before posting?
People are constantly surfing this board and there is good chance that one of them may have just left the pier and therefore would be able to provide inawe with updated information.


While I think the search feature on web sites can be a valuable tool, I also think it can be a negative.When new people visit the site and post a question, and then receive a totally uncalled for bullying reply like yours,well, I think it tends to run them off.

I know of some web sites that have temporarly suspended or done away with their search feature just because of responses like yours. We live in a ever changing world, what was new yesterday is old today. When someone posts a question thats been asked many times before there is a good chance we may see a reply thats new to us all. People with your kind of attitude 
can keep sites this one from attracting new members and in turn keep the rest of us from gaining from their knowledge.


Oh and BRANDON........ I noiticed that you posted a question on the tidalfish boating and fishing web site. You asked about the proper tackle to use when fishing for spade fish from a boat. That question has been asked on that board numerous times. Aren't you glad that no one told you that was a stupid question and for you to go do a search? Did you follow your own advice and do a search? I doubt it.


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Inawe I am sorry if i came accross too strong. Hookinfinger I am delighted to see that you went to great lengths to see that i asked "one" question on another board. It just proves to me that you are a "STUPID" person that spends all your time reading message boards.


----------



## LouDog (Dec 31, 2002)

While I was 'searching' the site after the great advice from a friendly user, I found a GREAT feature.......'Add (user) to your ignore list'- 
 Thanks for the advice.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

*Can you tell the kids are out of school?*

I've read an article years back that showed the number of small crimes (vandalism, petty theft, looting, etc.) increases the first few weeks after summer vacation starts. I'm sure that explains Brandon's behavior.

Brandon - I would say that there are a number of people that read this board and contribute to this board while they are at work. Not bad being able to do a little research and find out where they're hitting while getting PAID. Go Fishing!


----------



## Speckle (Oct 22, 2002)

Stupid! That word is a little too rude!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

thanks for th input guys and a bad sport but gotta go back to 9-5 later


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

*Taa Taa*

Now boys, lets play nice and remember to say please and thank you and please do share your toys.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

You guys be nice. Brandon apologized, and that's it. This ain't no snake pit, like some other boards. Just look in the mirror and say:
*I'm good enough.
*I'm smart enough
*I cast far enough.
*And, doggonit....Skates like my bait! 

This board really is the nicest fishing board around, even if we get a little testy sometimes.


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2003)

*FW you took the words outa my mouth*

Come on guys enough is enough. Lets get back to FISHING!!!! Anything new happen since inawe started this ? ??? Has anything happened out @ Seagull??????


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Perhaps if we all spelled better, spoke in complete sentences, and used proper punctuation, we'd be able to understand each other just a little bit better. It's hard to try to figure out what someone is saying when they don't use the basic rules of grammar and such.

Now let's go back to fishing.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Whatchoo tawkin bout man I understands just bout evwerting on hre.  

Ifn I wanted to be controlled by th grammar police I wouldve stayed in High school more than th 6 years that I did.


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

*Ah learnt*

haue tu rede an sapelle reel gud afore ah wuz eevin ohld enuf ta feesh.


----------



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

*seagull pier*

Any new reports ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

*Inawe*

Inawe,

I couldn't fine the search thingamajig to find out why you spell "the" without the ending "e" the way you do. So, I though I'd post the question here since you're not the only one I've seen spell it like this: "th"

Can you fill me in?

Thanks


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Okay, we're done. Nothing to see here. Everybody be quiet and go fish.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Inawe*



Pauky said:


> *Inawe,
> 
> I couldn't fine the search thingamajig to find out why you spell "the" without the ending "e" the way you do. So, I though I'd post the question here since you're not the only one I've seen spell it like this: "th"
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

Oh, I wasn't picken. As I said, I've seen a few others use this spelling before. I'm just curious about it; that's all.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

i really dont know either guess its sort of a short maybe to lazy to hit th [e ]


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2003)

thansk...jus wonderying why th short version


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

man me and a bud o mine took some kids out tubin today man i slipped bust my lip front to back had ta go getr stitchd up8(---)


----------

